# Nothing truly important, but this really bugs me...



## susanne (Oct 20, 2006)

No offense, but who in the world came up with this dorky idea?

I know that breed show driving has very little to do with carriage driving, but nonetheless, a lot could be learned from fine carriage turnout. These stupid shiny, strapless, trashy dresses really undermine and detract from the beautiful horses.

...and then to see middle-aged women doing this is downright laughable! I can't imagine these women wearing such a get-up at the most formal occasion...partly because such a dress would be completely out of place...so why in the show ring?

Barf-o-bits!!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 20, 2006)

susanne said:


> No offense, but who in the world came up with this dorky idea?
> 
> I know that breed show driving has very little to do with carriage driving, but nonetheless, a lot could be learned from fine carriage turnout. These stupid shiny, strapless, trashy dresses really undermine and detract from the beautiful horses.
> 
> ...


OH come on susanne...you know you want to wear a big flowing bubble-gum pink taffeta dress with hoops and elbow length white silk gloves and then drive that mingus around in his black leather :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin I can picture it now ooohhh I left out your oversized hat




:

maybe it is a horsey thing with an undertone.. :bgrin you know leather and lace, whips and chains, saddles and hobbles



:



:



:

or it is a chance to play dressup



:


----------



## susanne (Oct 20, 2006)

Heehee, Rori! yeah...that's what I really want!

Of course, I should be fair and point out that many women in carriage driving end up looking like the queen mum!\ or the queen herself! (sorry jane/rabbitsfizz)


----------



## Littleum (Oct 20, 2006)

Because they're what cost $10 at the thrift store, of course! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Didn't you know? Ladies Pleasure classes are were old bridesmaids dresses go to die.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 20, 2006)

snork......this is taking a downward spiral fast :bgrin :bgrin



> Didn't you know? Ladies Pleasure classes are were old bridesmaids dresses go to die


----------



## susanne (Oct 20, 2006)

I second Rori's snork!!

So the brides don't lie when they say they want to choose bridesmaid's dresses that can be worn again!!


----------



## nootka (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, I've noticed the trend. Wondering, though, as fashion-challenged as I am, what WOULD look good in these classes?

Also have to wonder what would happen/what would it look like if there were (forbid) a bit of a tip over or something in some of those dresses...




:

Liz


----------



## Minimor (Oct 20, 2006)

At least AMHR no longer allows strapless dresses--not since someone jiggled out of her dress the one year. No indecent exposure allowed--the line is drawn at "dorky".

I wouldn't mind the evening dress so much, but some of them do get a little too flamboyant. And definitely there are some women that shouldn't wear sleeveless 

A tipover? :new_shocked: Hopefully everyone is wearing something under their dresses.... :lol:

Personally I think a nice elegant blouse with pants & a driving apron looks as nice as anything.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 20, 2006)

It's because the show ring does not neccessarily follow ''tradition''. It is (across many breeds, at least) common for the exhibitors in evening classes to dress ''FORMAL'' so to many that means ''prom dresses'' for the women. It's a horse SHOW. SHOW. More going around the arena, and not a working class, really, like traditional carriage events are.

That's why, since you asked.

Andrea


----------



## spazkat (Oct 20, 2006)

Minimor said:


> And definitely there are some women that shouldn't wear sleeveless



Actually there is almost no one who should wear sleeveless. Only the absolute skinniest people dont have a that little place under their bicep area that jiggles when driving... and thats never attractive lol. All it usually takes is one time of seeing a video of a class to leave you going "aaargh" and adjusting your wardrobe accordingly.

Until going to a mini show I had never seen anyone go formal dress while in a 2 wheel cart.



:


----------



## bevann (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with the first post.Some of the outfits look like cheap hookers trying to drum up business.At the AMHA Nationals in 1997 in Lexington,VA there were a bunch of us up in the stands taking bets to see if something would pop out of 1 of the strapless prom gowns.I bet the Thrift stores love the business when it is time for the Mini driving classes.Driving classes had their origin from Victorian times and the naes of the classes should be a clue as to proper attire.Pleasure Driving was after church or other times and usually in the cities in one of the nice parks.Central Park in New York,Hyde Park in London etc.Horses were high stepping and attire was fancy but very little skin showing since ladies were very proper.Country Pleasure was out in the country and not quite so fancy-atttire,horses, or carriages.This is just my opinion and I love to see a classy nicely turned out driving class with a hat a must in Pleasure Driving.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2006)

i know you guys are just joking but remember there are probably a lot of those ladies here on the forum that wear those dresses and are reading this. The "hooker" comment is kinda hard to read





you cannot compete in amhr in a strapless dress.

i have seen some women in dresses that looked stunning. One is snowberry farms wife. She dresses to the nines and looks beautiful. And yes its sleeveless. And i have seen bigger women who likewise looked great to me.

now having said all that you will never see kay in a dress LOL. maybe a skirt but not a dress. :lol:


----------



## susanne (Oct 20, 2006)

As a musician, and as one formerly i involved in live theatre, I definitely understand SHOW. This ain't it, trust me! This is tacky, plain and simple. Sorry, but shiny, tawdry dresses says nothing but tacky, in my opinion.

If evening attire is called for, I think something more on the line of what you would wear to your office holiday party would be more appropriate.

I think an elegant simplicity is called for...such as a long, equestrian-style jacketin a solid color complimentary to the horse, slit at the sides for comfort and so that it falls nicely in a cart, with a long skirt or dressy pants and laprobe, would look classy. I could really picture this with a simple small hat, perhaps with a 40s style net/veil.


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2006)

Ladies Pleasure classes are were old bridesmaids dresses go to die.

LMAO! Sorry, that is too funny! :lol:

It would get mighty windy if* I* ever drove sleeveless with all that flapping my arms would be doing! LOL!

I happen to love to see the ladies wear hats



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 21, 2006)

well there ya go I dont think it is tacky at all. IN fact I think many of these women look beautiful and it always is so funny to see them running around in beautiful (most of them) dresses and boots

I personally can think of many off hand who look very pretty and certainly not tacky or like hookers

remember the look is supposed to be FORMAL along wih the guys many of whom are wearing tails


----------



## runamuk (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually many of the ladies look fabulous.........................I have searched and searched but cannot find the photos I was looking for............................

back in the great pony heyday...................the children used to wear formal attire and the dresses were so HUGE as to make it look like the ponies were pulling a float..................man I wish I could find those pics...the turnouts were amazing.................tiny little kids driving these ponies with boys in tux with tails and girls in these unbelievable dresses......................


----------



## outlaw (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with the no dress thing. I think it is really stupid. If somebody ever did get in a bad wreck how do you come out of that ok??? I went to Nationals once. I HATE wearing dresses but I did it. I would love it if they changed the rule but I won't rely on it. I won't be going back to Nationals either. It was sooooooo not worth wearing that stupid dress.

outlaw


----------



## Robin1 (Oct 21, 2006)

My mother and I were at a show, some years ago, watching a friend in Single Pleasure driving. She looked very nice in her long dress.



:

When she exited the arena and got out of the cart we almost died laughing, as under her dress she was wearing jeans and sneakers. :new_shocked: :lol: :lol:

Robin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 21, 2006)

I think it looks AWFUL!!!

You will never see it here, I promise, no dresses, and a very discrete "apron" if used at all.

Much as I enjoyed watching the classes I personally find the "fancy dress" aspect of the Ladies very distracting.

You are supposed to be judging the horse and, if it is a turnout class it is "Turnout" not "Fancy Dress"!!

Oooh...I have been LONGING to say that!!!

If these silly dresses have to be worn, tone it down ladies, please!!!

Or have a separate class??


----------



## victoria (Oct 21, 2006)

I personally don't like the tweedy look I find it dowdy and looking old... Some of them wear what my nearly 90 year old grandmother would consider to old for her....

We have a mixture of it all here in NZ.....


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2006)

nootka said:


> Also have to wonder what would happen/what would it look like if there were (forbid) a bit of a tip over or something in some of those dresses...


Two words: WARDROBE MALFUNCTION! :new_shocked: :risa_suelos:



susanne said:


> I could really picture this with a simple small hat, perhaps with a 40s style net/veil.


Now Susanne, even that's crossing lines of appropriateness! 




: Did you know there are actually rules about what type of turnouts may or may not be driven veiled?



: It is considered of the utmost formality so it would be totally inappropriate in a Country Pleasure class. I'm not even sure it would be correct for Single Pleasure as you aren't using demure gloves and a patent collar and hames.

Other than that I am staying far away from this topic. I do believe many ladies look very fine floating around the ring in Single Pleasure or Park in the evening in their beautiful dresses. Some do go too far. I find it a bit absurd for Country Pleasure however I haven't watched those classes at Nationals and do not know if the dress code prevails there as well. The tweedy look isn't any better for the show ring and can definitely be taken too far in ADS competition, as can the awful Dumpy Old Lady look even by those who are neither dumpy or middle aged.

I know I personally have great difficulty putting together a good outfit. I can recognize it on others but trying to see the same thing hanging in separates on a store rack...well.... :no:

I guess what is "tasteful" depends on the circumstance, the body type, and the panache to carry it off. I've seen some stunning outfits at both ends of the spectrum when good taste is applied!

Leia

P.S.- Love the bridesmaid dress comment. :lol:


----------



## shane (Oct 21, 2006)

awk now jane you know your dying to wear a dress :bgrin i bet youve got one hid in your wardrobe and take it out now and again and drive rabbit round that field of yours hehehehe :lol:

seriuosly though,over here we have side saddle classes were the ladies are dressed in victorian style, with top hats and a veil, a long skirt and a fitted jacket, and i think it looks beautiful



:

jane have you no pictures of it? or picture of the way our carriage ladies dress?

its very simple but look s lovley

i have to say that thi s is one of the funniest threads ive read on hear, i bet everyone dying to say whats REAlLY on there mind lol....its good light relief


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I actually like the way it looks to be all that dressed up for driving! It's just the total, complete oposite of how I (and most of us, I'm sure) normally look when doing horse things. Sometimes I feel like I cannot even LOOK at a horse w/o getting dirty. So, I just think it's really neat to dress up formal and have the horse, cart and harness so fancy and nice. I like the evening attire for driving.

And, remember, not all prom dresses or brides maids dresses are "tacky" at all! The dress I wore in my sister's wedding is really pretty and simple, not all ruffly and fluffy





As to prom, I didn't go but if I had, it was going to be with my best friend (Jason) and I'd have worn a black dress, spikey jewelry, and a biker's jacket! These days, I'd probably pick something different for driving, even when it's just in my own back yard :bgrin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 21, 2006)

I think we should apologise to some of the ladies on here that do dress up like this!!

I think it looks awful ...for driving..I think I should have said- if I met some of these women at a formal do- and I would be the Hobbit in trousers at such an occasion by the way- No , Lynda, I do not actually own a dress!!- I would think they looked very classy.

I just think it looks totally out of place in the driving ring- I had never even considered the safety aspect (which is unusual for me) but, Yes, I agree- where is the sense in a Society that insists on the use of a checkrein on alleged safety grounds and then encourages people to wear clothes that are not only inappropriate (PLEASE tell me when you would ever be seen dead dressed like that for _driving,_ other than the show ring-) but also a potential danger- as are the over long tails I saw sported at World.

I have Rabbits tail trailing the ground, so I am NOT pointing a finger- I love long tails but, like some of the dresses, in driving they are a potential very severe danger.

So, apologies Lady Drivers for suggesting _you_ look awful- I meant solely as drivers, not as snappy dressers!!!


----------



## irishmini (Oct 21, 2006)

this probably is the wrong thing to say.......but this thread is so funny....

i cant tell you the images being conjured up in my brain right now......

having never seen any of these classes i am imagining what these dresses look like.....and i,ll tell you.. it looks funny(where bridesmaid dresses go to die)...he..he...he

they cant be too practical though....what about hems dragging in poop when you get off the cart.....and what if your hem came down and got caught in a wheel or something like that......

i agree with shane!!..i really like the victorian style side saddle dress.....i also think jodpurs and show jackets look nice...........but then maybe thats what we are used to seeing over here in europe........

americans do seem to be alot more flamboyant.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 21, 2006)

Come on guys, i love the look. Its so classy and pretty.

I've been saving my homecoming dresses from the past 4 years just for driving which i will be showing in 08'. There long and not poofy, but have some glitz and glam to them.

I think it is so pretty. At they ohio world show they had this one lady who i think was kind of young who had on a poofy prom dress and the way she had her hair and gloves just made it look like she just stepped out from a ballroom lol.

I like it though





and believe me when i say, you dont get less dressy then me!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 21, 2006)

I am another you will never get in a dress or even a skirt for that matter. However I do think most of the time it looks nice. However I do not like when people ware dresses at the local shows in the middle of the afternoon. Did somebody forget to tell them you are not supposed to wear them before 5pm?

That said yes most of them do ware jeans and approprate shoes underneith them. That is a very smart idea and its almost common sense to do so in case of a accident.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 21, 2006)

they cant be too practical though....what about hems dragging in poop when you get off the cart.....and what if your hem came down and got caught in a wheel or something like that......

this is why most people buy the dresses at the thrift store. Who wants to go buy an 800.00 outfit to wear in a horse show knowing it will get ruined eventually.

Arab shows have the part where you and your horse dress up in arabian costume. I think its beautiful. Is it practical?? No way. Do these people dress like that at home riding their arabs? no way. I guess alot of people could say it looks silly or inappropriate. its a SHOW.

I have seen men show in halter in neon colored jackets. Probably not what they would wear out to dinner. But it does draw your eye in the ring because it stands out. And a good handler will always try to draw the judges eye to them. Because after they look at the neon jacket we are hoping they are then looking at the horse.

I wonder how many posting here have ever shown in pleasure driving. If you have pls post pics so we all know what is appropriate to wear.

does anyone here actually watch the horse in driving class?? :lol:

just want to say i have never shown in driving but am hoping to next year.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry, I do think the Mini driving people could take pointers from the big morgan shows when it comes to dress; the Morgan ladies tend to wear suits--pant suits with or without driving apron--for regular classes and day time showing--the jackets are dressy and the drivers look classy. Some wear blouses rather than jackets.

Formal dresses are kept for evening classes, or they are appropriate in afternoon championship classes.

I do give credit to the Morgan driving exhibitors for being appropriately attired and looking classy and "dressed up" in the ring, even when they aren't in formal gowns. And I have to say, when they do formal, it doesn't mean poofy dresses that anyone would say look silly. Their look is understated elegance.


----------



## Ginia (Oct 21, 2006)

You've made some good points Kay. I showed Arabs for years, and one of my favorite classes was the Native Arab Costume class. I think the key to it is to try to strive for the beautiful, or classy, or TASTEFUL in whatever class we're competing in. The whole point is to draw attention to your horse, YOU are basically an accessory. I've seen beautiful Arabs being shown by a rider decked out like a belly-dancer. Was that rider the proper accessory for that horse and occasion? Of course not. Have fun with the formal, or costume, or whatever class your preparing for, be theatrical if that's your style, but temper it all with a little common sense.


----------



## Stacy Score (Oct 21, 2006)

Many, many years ago when driving was just getting started a very good friend of mine would go to a costume make and have absolutely stunning, well fitted and very detailed costumes made for her to drive in - a lot of "period" materials such as tafetta and silk, a lot of velvet trim & lace & embroidery, lots of pearls & beading - the colors were subdued - think dark blue or a very rich red wine color w/velvet trim & brocade, long sleeves very fitted bodice & full skirt but no hoops or too much "flounce"-- much as you would think of Audrey Hepburn in My Fair Lady wearing. The look was fabulous - and back then it set a trend - unfortunately it also started people down the path of the current "formal" look, which some can pull off but many can't. I freely admit that Penny's attire was pretty spendy, but you certainly couldn't call it tacky!

Stacy


----------



## Shari (Oct 21, 2006)

I do not like it much either Susanne. But that is fashion for you.

Rather see the tasteful outfits they do at the CDE's. At least they are more practical and in my mind,more safe.


----------



## carolcrit (Oct 21, 2006)

runamuk said:


> Actually many of the ladies look fabulous.........................I have searched and searched but cannot find the photos I was looking for............................
> 
> back in the great pony heyday...................the children used to wear formal attire and the dresses were so HUGE as to make it look like the ponies were pulling a float..................man I wish I could find those pics...the turnouts were amazing.................tiny little kids driving these ponies with boys in tux with tails and girls in these unbelievable dresses......................


I am tryinmg to make a fancy turn out if you can find any pictures i would love to see to see them thaanks [email protected]


----------



## Marty (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry Suzanne I have to disagree with you on this one. I love seeing the ladies dress up.

I figure that the rest of the classes, everyone is wearing pants so the driving classes give the ladies a chance to play dress up and look gorgeous and totally shine. Everyone professes to be breeding their horses for elegance and flowing movement, so why not add the same in the coutour? (sp) I think it adds such beauty and to the class when they enter the ring and it enhances the class and their overall presentation. There's something about the Victorian style that I especially love with hats and gloves.

I saw a picture of Greenwood one time wearing such a beautiful gown for driving I thought she was breathtaking and that one stands out in my mind right off. There's so many others too, just takes my breath away.

Now as for strapless and boobs flying out, well heck, that's just more candy for the audience! I should be so lucky.

So if they happen to flop out with the trot, they'll just pick up the cadance. :new_shocked:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 21, 2006)

I just have to say once more that I think while some of this is in jest and fun... the OP can really be hurtful. Who would want to hear they look tacky and tasteless. What one of us that isnt a size 4 wants to hear how if you dress up everyone will be laughing at you?

And for the record driving classes are in the evening at Nationals...at least at AMHR

Sadly as a general statement says alot about us women in society. And yes I am guilty of this to but really if we tell ourselves this conversation wouldnt be had if they were wearing these dresses at a event other then driving we are wrong. How many times have there been jokes about the fat girl trying to look pretty or the older woman still thinking she is young- be it at a dance, a wedding or other event how many times have one of us truly been at the wrong end of one of these "jokes" or girls talking and remember how it made you feel again I realize some of this thread has been trying to be humorous but some statements have been mean or at least if you were not a size 4 wearing a gown.. you would think they were

Many breeds wear formal attire at there National shows there are MANY differences between Breed shows and ADS

that is why it is wonderful we have so many choices to go to and participate in.. you can surely find one that suits you and dont have to participate in those that dont.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 21, 2006)

I loooove the beautifully turned out formal attire in the evening classes except for the [SIZE=36pt]*SKIN*[/SIZE]! OMG! Haven't some of those ladies/girls ever looked at themselves on video bouncing over the arena with all that SKIN (and other things) jiggling! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

I have to tell this story. A friend was videotaping a Nationals Liberty class for us and also taped some driving classes. Hubby was doing the taping. One lady driver was very well endowed and very barely dressed. As the camera was panning over the exhibitors it suddenly got stuck on this one exhibitor! For the WHOLE class the camera was almost entirely on this exhibitor! I'm sure hubby didn't realize what he was doing, but he was 'watching' through the camera. I laughed till I cried. Still have that video too



:

Chrlotte


----------



## chandab (Oct 21, 2006)

shane said:


> seriuosly though,over here we have side saddle classes were the ladies are dressed in victorian style, with top hats and a veil, a long skirt and a fitted jacket, and i think it looks beautiful


Give or take the veil, the victorian-style ladies riding attire would look lovely in the ladies driving classes and much more appropriate than formal style gowns. Just MHO


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2006)

Lisa, I'm not putting anyone down for not being a size 4 or any personal attributes other than .

I think that the most beautiful model in the world with the best possible shape would look patently ridiculous dressed like this while driving a horse. I'm not being catty and I'm not criticizing someone's size. I'm hardly (never was) the size 4 snob. It's the dress, not the person.

I'm not opposed to dressing up -- I would love to have seen Stacy's friend -- those outfits sound gorgeous and creative.

I think the guys look fantastic in their tuxedos- yum! I'd like to see the women dressed with as much taste, looking like adults.

And no, I don't mean dowdy tweeds -- which is why I poked fun at the ADS look as well.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 21, 2006)

I absolutely love the evening dresses and formal look in the driving classes. This is a F O R M A L event!! I certainly agree with the ban on strapless dresses, but I pick what I feel looks good on my 4 PLUS size body (ok, maybe 5 PLUS :bgrin ), and I've been showing for 20 years. It makes me feel good to dress up once in a while for a show. At our last show, there was a Gus Macker basketball tournament going on, and everybody else was in shorts and tank tops, and the horse show people SHONE! Lots of people came over to see why everybody was dressed up!

Sorry I don't have a future as a model, but so what - if I want to show up in a poufy bridemaid dress, I can!

So we don't look like the Morgan folks - WE AREN'T SHOWING MORGANS

So we don't look like the Arabian folks - WE AREN'T SHOWING ARABIANS

So we dont' look lik the CDE Folks - -- - WE AREN'T SHOWING CDE

I don't wear a cowboy hat and spurs either, but I don't make fun of the AQHA people.

PLUS - a long dress is cooler than black pants in 80 - 90 degree weather!! :aktion033:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm not shy, and I'm not a size 4 (woudn't be even if I was skeletal! Good bones, they say - I'd be a stocky mini horse or one of the heavy pony breeds!)



:

Even when I finish losing weight (have lost 90 lbs - and kept it off - over the past few years.) I will still love wearing these kinds of clothes... and I love the sparkley things (before you get to a stagehall dancing girl level, though!)

So with the edition of a stylish black had, this is my kind of driving gear.... blast away, if you like, I seem to be a target lately in any case (off the board!)


----------



## Dr. Pam (Oct 21, 2006)

It's a matter of taste. I think many of the formals are beautiful, but let's face it, we could do our own versoin of "What Not To Wear" at any given show. I prefer the no skin showing approach, while Patty looks lovely in her formals. And yes, many of them come off eBay and after the Prom Sales.

Me, Country Pleasure:







Patty, Pleasure Driving:


----------



## Jess P (Oct 21, 2006)

This isn't a fair thread.

You guys are flaming about half of the national miniature horse driving community.

I like the look. I might wear a "prom dress" if my horses compete nationally in driving in single pleasure. I would always wear pants under them of course, just in case I have to bail the cart.

But for country pleasure I like what I have now. A sparkly jacket ($10 from the good will), a peasant skirt ($20 from Weathervane), a hat ($10 from Fashionbug), my slinky, and a pair of pants under it. It looks very classy and expensive but it isnt!


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2006)

Patty looks great -- her dress is simple and elegant, and does not look like a pom or bridesmaid dress. And Dr. Pam, I love your country pleasure outfit.

In both cases, the outfit is apporopriate, and so much of what I see is not.

I think an earlier's poster's remark about the appropriate Arabian costumes vs. the belly dancer costume is very apt.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm with Jill, I really like it. I have never done it, but I can't wait to



: I also think it has to work with your cart. I don't like the prom dress in the wood cart but I also think a plain jacket and skirt don't look good in the black Jeralds. JMO though.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 21, 2006)

All of the pictures I have seen in this thread so far look just exactly like what I think formal attire in the show ring SHOULD look like. Everyone in them looks classy, and tasteful and very very stunning.

I've seen some that make my eyes hurt though. Mostly the really low cut ones with tons of ruffles and really puffy sleeves.

I have no problem with the prom dress/bridemade dresses as long as they are class looking and not tawdry looking. But then again, "classy" and "tawdry" are very much matters of opinion.



:


----------



## Sunshine Acres (Oct 21, 2006)

What an interesting post. I would have to say that honestly I think it is person preference. I think it is really no different than showing a horse not clipped! I personally would never show a horse not clipped, but again that is me. And I do think it is quiet rude to insult several people who do take thier formal attire serious at the National level. Have you even been to nationals to know exactly what you are calling Tacky. I know several people that spend 100's of $$'s on thier dresses, and I hardly find them tacky!

I for one think it is wonderful, big or small if a woman is comfortable with the way they look, and it makes them feel youthful and/or sexy then by God wear it. You only live once!!


----------



## capall beag (Oct 21, 2006)

I wish we could see a picture?

The replies are so varied, some say cheap bridesmaids dresses, which IMO could NEVER be considered "Classy"......... hideous comes to mind BUT other replies say elegant evening gowns are worn..... would love to see a picture.

Having said that I couldn't imagine wearing a formal dress driving a horse?


----------



## Sunshine Acres (Oct 21, 2006)

From what I have seen at nationals, what Patty is wearing in the pictures above is pretty normal for the attire. the youth( 12 and under) tend to wear a little more frilly and prom dress looking dress. But I beleive it looks appropriate. ANd I hav enot ever seen one little girl there that was not thrilled or excited to be in ther PROM dress attire for the class.....


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I don't think the woman look cheap at all. And I agree with Ruffian 100%. This isn't ADS, CDE, Arabians or Morgans. Here is my daughter in this years dress, I will make no apologies to those who think this cute little 9 year old looks trashy.






and this is me last year, again I don't think tacky at all


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2006)

Lest anyone forget, this is simply MY OPINION, nothing more. If you don't feel you are tacky, then you need not take offense.

As for my being unfair and flaming 50% of the miniature horse driving community, that's only true if you believe 50% of the exhibitors are tacky, since those are the only ones I am talking about, LOL! Not picking on anyone...just had to giggle over the semantics...

You certainly have the right to dress however you please, whether I or anyone else think it tasteful or tacky. just as I have the right to my opinion and will continue to think as I do.


----------



## Relic (Oct 21, 2006)

l love the tacky glitzy cheap tarty looking prom/bridesmaid dresses as they seem to be refered to here l think it adds flash and color to the pleasure class. Sometimes l'll just follow a dress around the ring to see where it places. :lol:


----------



## Amy (Oct 21, 2006)

Driving classes are USUALLY in the evening at the large shows (Nationals ) for example.

Rule of thumb is FORMAL WEAR after 5 p.m.

AN apron would not in my opinion count as formal or elegant wear at any time of day or night.

I do not drive CDE (my choice) but I certainly would not wear that get up in a ladies pleasure driving class as I have no desire to look like either a spinster or a country school marm or a preacher's wife.(nothing wrong with any of these, if that is your choice). Just remember , not all of us like that look either, but we don't go on to poke fun at what others seriously enjoy.

So-- you see it all depends on what you like to do, and what you like to wear. What you see as elegant -- I see may quite differently.

I do not go with "SKIN" showing and I have never in my life been accused of being a trashy dresser.

But, yes, I like to wear formal & glitter AND big hats. And I LOVE to drive. If you don't like our outfits, please go watch something else. WE (larger ladies) enjoy both what we are doing & what we are wearing. SORRY!!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2006)

For just once, I wish people would READ what I wrote and NOT what you think you read or confusing it with the responses of others.

Since I'm an equal-opportunity cynic, I had fun with the carriage driving attire as well...but that part must not have registered.

I never suggested that you should wear tweed or anything dowdy. (But hoo, baby, are here some hard feelings toward carriage driving or what?) The lap robe was merely in regards to someone preferring to wear pants.

So please, read my post before answering. Flame me if you will, but flame me for what I said rather than getting all hot and bothered over something I never said.


----------



## virginia (Oct 21, 2006)

This may have been said before, but if I could FIT into my prom dress, I'd wear it anywhere!!!!!!


----------



## wildoak (Oct 21, 2006)

> This may have been said before, but if I could FIT into my prom dress, I'd wear it anywhere!!!!!!


LOLOL, I hear ya!

I'm going to come down the middle on this one - within the limits of good taste (ie. no major flapping skin, boobs, etc) it's a horse show and time to show off a little. There are appropriate fashions for both single and country pleasure, but lots of room in both for individual expression. If you have seen Lisa Barnes or Teri Collins show at World, you have seen - in my opinion - a beautiful turnout. Both are professional and tasteful, without being over the top. Lots of others too, those just come to mind.

If you want to poke fun at horse show fashion in general, go watch a western pleasure class at a QH show.....NOT practical, and just a little on the glitzy side...can you say $800 jackets on youth exhibitors? But many of them are drop dead gorgeous too.

Jan


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Oct 21, 2006)

Gee wiz, I haven't been here in so long I almost forgot how to login! Susanne you always have such a unique way about you and you never fail to entertain me with your topics :lol:

I've been trying to think of something new to wear to the barn and yep, I think a thrift store prom dress is just the ticket although it's going to be tough to find one in my size. Maybe I'll have to go peruse the bride's maid section to stand half a chance. I might as well break Triggy and Blue in right and start wearing one right away but I don't know if I could keep them from rolling on the ground laughing hysterically when they see me or anyone else for that matter.

But seriously, I applaud all those lovely gals that can pull off something flamboyant and would love to see it get even more extreme :new_shocked: . Minis should be all about fun and I think one can wear something over the top and still pull it off with style. But I'm over 50 now so perhaps this way of thinking is a sign that dementia is setting in early



: . Oh heck, let's call it eccentricity.



:


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2006)

I personally like the look and see both good and bad in most classes, but I am sure that no two people in the audience would agree on a list of "classy to tacky." This is a picture of Lauren, who is a senior in high school and, amazing as it sounds, still fits and uses this dress since the seventh grade!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with Susanne - I don't think anyone in particuliar looks tacky. I just think it's ridiculous to require that kind of dress for driving, it's just not practical. If people got their dresses from thrift stores...more power to them. Heck if I'd go out and spend $300 on a dress to drive in, I'd go to the thrift store too.

I do think most look very pretty in their attire, but I just think it's silly to require that for a driving class...it's driving class, not costume class! JMO


----------



## Lauralee (Oct 22, 2006)

susanne said:


> No offense, but who in the world came up with this dorky idea?
> 
> I know that breed show driving has very little to do with carriage driving, but nonetheless, a lot could be learned from fine carriage turnout. These stupid shiny, strapless, trashy dresses really undermine and detract from the beautiful horses.
> 
> ...


I hate to break it to you Susanne but you did use some abrasive language in your post. I can see how lots of folks would get their feelings hurt. Just because you have a right to possess an opinion does not always give you the right to express it. I'm blonde like you and I would not appreciate a man getting on here and saying that all blondes are bimbos and dorky and stupid and trashy. Just an example here but those are some of the words you used to describe the attire that some exhibitors enjoy wearing.

Oh and for the record, I have a beautiful and very expensive RED SEQUINED RUFFLY prom dress complete with fake blonde ponytail that I have shown in at Nationals. I received many compliments on my "get up" as you so call it.

While I'm on a roll! if you want to get down to semantics.....

It is impossible for an inanimate article of clothing to truly BE trashy, dorky, and stupid. Those are words that describe people and their actions. So yeah you took a punch at the exhibitors.

Back to my cave....


----------



## kaykay (Oct 22, 2006)

to everyoen that had the guts to post pics i applaud you. and you all look beautiful. Even sleeveless





I have a healthy sense of humor and i adore susanne. But to ME most of these posts are catty and mean. Not just susannes original post but the ones that followed.

Like lisa said it is telling of how women treat other women. Instead of supporting each other and encouraging each other its meooowwwwwwwwww.

Im far from perfect and have made occassional comments on handlers in the ring. But I have made a huge effort to stop that as im sure people sit in the stands and comment on me, what im wearing, what im doing etc etc. Actually i have heard the comments people have made about me LOL. Some were good and some were rude.

it takes a very thick skin to put yourself and your horse on the line and get in that ring. I applaud every person male or female who does it and puts in the countless hours of work it takes just to get teh HORSE ready.

And again i find it interesting that most of the catty posts are by people that do not or have not shown in driving.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been showing for 11 years, it took me years before I was comfortable walking in the ring for these very reasons. Now I dont give a crap. I dont even bother takeing out any of my peirceings, not even for showmanship.

I figure if somebody wants to judge me well, the heck with them. The same as for showmanship. HOwever its hasnt ever hurt me as I am still able to do well, and win at times.

I think if they are comfortable with it then have at it.


----------



## Lauralee (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you kaykay for your very timely words.

I am not saying that I never make fun of people....I am a people watcher....my husband and I will observe every nuance of a person, and privately giggle to ourselves what we might think. This is all of course in good humor but would certainly hurt the feelings of the people we are observing. That does not give me the right to post in writing, my opinions and thoughts on a public forum, when the words are undoubtedly going to hurt someone's feelings.

This is a very catty thread, and I despise cattiness in women, and men too for that matter.

I say it again, Just because you have the right to possess an opinion does not give you the right to express it.

I have thoughts and opinions on many subjects that would hurt LOTS of feelings. But I keep them to myself. I think that is the most humane thing to do.

I fully support all the less than perfect exhibitors here in whatever show attire gives them confidence. That is what this is all about. Acceptance of others and encouragement. Even though I may not completely embrace certain modes of attire and presentation, the LEAST I can do is shut up and offer encouragement.

You go Ashley! If wearing your piercings in the show ring gives you energy, and brings personality to your presentation, then more power to you!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, I figure if they are comfortable with how they look then so be it. As long as the areolas aren't showing I don't care what they wear. Diversity is a lovely thing.

Fran


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 22, 2006)

Susanne, I'm totally in agreement.

It is, indeed, a matter of taste. Although I personally consider ANY sleeveless, bare-shouldered evening gown basically inappropriate as attire for driving, even at a "SHOW, SHOW"!(and yes, I understand perfectly about evening hours and formal wear, etc., etc.), I can concede that such a look can be workable for slender teenagers/young women whose musculature is firm and who don't have a sizable 'shelf' up front. All of the photos of the young women presented fit those parameters of GOOD TASTE-as in,no strapless, basic, uncomplicated dress lines, and tasteful fronts(not showing cleavage!), no 'cigarette skirts'with deep side slits, no ruffles, etc.-I'm sure you get my drift. Glitz for evening--shiny/metallic fabrics, beads and/or sequins, etc.?-- yes, of course, but within the bounds of good taste-remembering that there is a time and a place for everything...! As for Country Pleasure, and/or a look suitable to ADS--again, with good taste, there is absolutely NO need to look 'frumpy'!( In her photos, Dontworrybeappy showed a very tasteful and appropriate look for breed ring country pleasure, BTW. ) Have I seen, in person and in photos, 'frumpy' and/or inappropriate 'costuming' in both ADS and breed ring presentation? You bet; again, it is a matter of taste! Howver, BIG hats are never really correct, as a floppy brim is both undesirable and can even be dangerous. I believe it is probably more of a challenge, fashion and stylewise, to put together a correct AND appealing Country Pleasure/ADS-type of turnout than it is to come up with something truly appropriate AND with a proper 'look' for a breed evening show ring.

It seems to be a (not-so-appealing, IMO)aspect of human nature to take ANY idea and carry it to the extreme; I believe this is what may have happened in the 'dressing up' aspect of horse showing. Not a thing wrong with shopping at the thrift store, nor with wearing your shorts or jeans and sensible shoes under that dress or skirt, but just using common sense and good taste in your choice of how you present yourself is the best aid you can have in competition. The driver is there to present and to complement the horse, not to overwhelm with their own 'look'!

Interesting comment from wildoak about AQHA(and other stock horse)showing...and she is oh, so right! The AQHA Rulebook used to say "neat, clean, and WORKMANLIKE(caps mine)"-but boy, has THAT gone by the wayside! (For some reason, I occasionally receive a Hobby Horse catalog--my, my!) Reference back to my comment above about taking EVERYTHING to the extreme; same with the way horses have, in the past 20 or so years, been presented in WP; BOY, have I looked forward to the time when the pendulum swings back toward center and some degree of good sense, and I am hoping, for the horses' sake, that that is FINALLY starting to happen....Sorry for the slightly OT, but it IS the same ballpark.

(Lastly, I have to say--I see NO ONE being 'attacked', or 'flamed',in this thread; I am often amazed at how 'thin-skinned' some people seem to be; how ready to presume that THEY are being somehow 'picked on'--or how ready to presume that they somehow need to defend nameless others? If you are secure in who you are and what you do, why would it make one IOTA of difference what someone who does not know you thinks; as has so OFTEN been pointed out here, everyone has an opinion-if you value their experience and thoughts, listen and consider; otherwise, just move on...)

Margo


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2006)

Its not a matter of haveing energy. The fact is if you were to meet me on the street this is how I would be. If I have to totally change me and how I look to do something I love doing then it isnt worth doing.

Like I said so far they havent ever hurt me in showmanship where you are judged on you so it cant be all that bad. (for the record I have two eyebrow peirceings and a labret).

As for the driveing. You just would never get me in a dress. I am to much of a tomboy. I do ware jackets when I drive mainly.

Plus you would never see me drive at nationals, at least not with what I have now. I am to fat to make my little dude pull me around that much and that long.

I did see a few at nationals that made me kind of wonder. But for the most part I looked at alot of them and said, heck if I had the body like that and could get away with it you bet I would be wareing it!

I also like to see the heavier ones dress up. It shows that they have so much confidence in there self which in my opinon just adds to there preformance and presence. Not everybody in life can be skinny and perfect. I find that most that have a issue with others are haveing a issue with themself of some sort.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2006)

interestingly, AMHR rules state that in pleasure driving, drivers should dress appropriately--to complement the look of the unit, not detract from it. The rule ends with the statement that horses are being judged, not the driver.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2006)

Margo_C-T said:


> I can concede that such a look can be workable for slender teenagers/young women whose musculature is firm and who don't have a sizable 'shelf' up front. Margo



this is just ONE of the things that has been said here that ONCE AGAIN is telling our girls... be perfect or hide yourself...

I am not sure where or why I have been to formal events unlike the ones many here have been to but

-GASP- older women and women of all sizes DO wear evening gowns and DO look Darn good doing so. IN the driving ring, in a ball room, at a party or in a grocery store doesnt matter where you are they still LOOK GOOD!

And quite frankly why is it up us women to judge how another one looks if her arms are to flabby her boobs to small or to big, her rear to large, her thighs to big, her dress the wrong color?

We think that girls have eating disorders and self esteem problems due to media..

Well HELLO this thread is a PERFECT example of what we as women do to ourselves and to our daughters period!

When was the last time you heard a man at a formal function saying OH MY look at that guy in the tails doesnt he know his belly is to big for that or doesnt he see those tails make his butt look huge?

Yes I agree this is somewhat off topic as in I am not now going back to who or what looks good in the driving ring however I will say once more those that cant see what or how they are part of this problem please look back and read what has been written.

I am NOT perfectI have committed some of the above crimes and IMO they truly are CRIMES against ourselves as women and if you dont think they are.... look at the power those words have the next time you are talking with a woman or child who is bulimic, or anorexic or one who doesnt have one lick of self esteem, think back to the people who were the cruelest to you with words and 9 times out of ten it will have been another girl/women.

and yes this IS related to this thread IMO and yes it is something we almost ALL have been guilty of and surely is something we ALL need to be aware of so we can really think about what we are saying and the effect it truly has on EVERYONE reading it.

So to those who dress so beautifully in those driving classes KEEP ON DOING IT you look wonderful and to those who dont think so.. well remember you dont have to look in there mirror!


----------



## Yaddax3 (Oct 22, 2006)

A few things ...

* Susanne should post a picture of herself in evening wear so everybody knows just what to look like.

* Trashy doesn't have to be a negative thing. If you want to attract more men to shows, the show manager should be advertising that women will be dressed trashy. (OK, maybe you'd only attract lecherous men, but at least attendance would be up.)

* And ...



> A friend was videotaping a Nationals Liberty class for us and also taped some driving classes. Hubby was doing the taping. One lady driver was very well endowed and very barely dressed. As the camera was panning over the exhibitors it suddenly got stuck on this one exhibitor! For the WHOLE class the camera was almost entirely on this exhibitor! I'm sure hubby didn't realize what he was doing, but he was 'watching' through the camera.


Hubby knew exactly what he was doing. He also was living in the moment. What he wasn't doing was thinking that the missus would be watching later.


----------



## Feather1414 (Oct 22, 2006)

Personally, I think I am missing the point.

The dresses Pam posted of Patty driving look LOVELY and that is exactly what I like to wear in the ring.

I think that if the dress is so puffy that is puffing up out of the cart perhaps something should be done. However, I wear a dress like Patty's and I like elbow length gloves and and a hat. Then underneath I normally have sneakers. True, if the driving class if before 5, I wear thense flowy driving pants I have plus a black slinky and this very nice beaded top over the top. It looks very classy if I do say so myself.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 22, 2006)

I for one have NO problem with large or small, wide or narrow showing and doing so proudly!!

It is just very foreign to me (understandably!!) to see a ballgown in a carriage.

Still, each to their own, I suppose.

I cannot remember anyone being catty or mean, I think this thread has stayed pretty civilised, actually.


----------



## Yaddax3 (Oct 22, 2006)

> I cannot remember anyone being catty or mean, I think this thread has stayed pretty civilised, actually.



Rabbitsfizz,

As Frasier Crane once said to Cliff Claven, what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2006)

Yaddax3 said:


> Rabbitsfizz,
> 
> As Frasier Crane once said to Cliff Claven, what color is the sky in your world?


Now how can I not LOVE someone who can quote things from Cheers!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2006)

Lisa~

:aktion033: :aktion033:




: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 22, 2006)

The sky at the moment is grey.

That _is_ both rude and catty, by the way.

I have been back through the whole thread and have found nothing particularly rude or offensive in here at all, just people stating their opinions and stating over and over that it is just their opinion!!

Seems to me some people are just too thin skinned.

But, of course, that is JUST my opinion!!

OK I'm done with this thread as it would seem that a handful of people are determined to make of that which I know was never intended.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 22, 2006)

These stupid shiny, strapless, trashy dresses really undermine and detract from the beautiful horses.

...and then to see middle-aged women doing this is downright laughable!

Some of the outfits look like cheap hookers trying to drum up business

Not offensive?

Is 42 middle aged?? LOL. Just trying to lighten the mood :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess I know susanne in person, so I have an advantage, but I understood what she meant.

She wasn't poking fun at people doing their best, she was poking fun at a "trend."

I know it's hard not to feel self-conscious, lord knows I do, and I would never wear some of the things out there, but again I don't show at that level nor do I have a pleasure horse, etc.

There are some beautiful and tasteful outfits here, and all of them posted have been heartily appropriate and flattering. I would never comment on someone's looks that way as far as size, etc.

I just think there are some better choices in some case, for the overall look, but then I will admit myself I am fashion challenged. Anyone who got offended perhaps has feelings that they are inadequate or whatever, but I know susanne never would intend that. I guess I should not speak for her, just going by what I know about her.

It's alarming to see SOME of what's worn (referring to the CLOTHES not the person), but I would say most people really do wear nice outfits and look great and it's great to see them out there. I am in AWE of you who drive and show at a National/World level as well as locally.





Liz M.


----------



## susanne (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you, Margo...you have said it all much better than I.

(...and Liz and Jane...I saw your posts after I wrote this one)

This was not intended to put down women of a certain age or body type -- I'm 48 and dumpy. I have not been skinny since I was 9. To this day, I'm more fashion victim than fashion police.

My point from the beginning was the TYPE of dress, and how silly I think they look. Period. That's all. I'm sorry that many have taken this personally, but that was not how it was intended.

Yaddox, if I had a camera I'd be happy to post a photo of me in what I would wear.

As a jazz and classical musician, I must dress for a variety of occasions, from formal concerts to wild nightclubs. I'm onstage front and center, and I am judged constantly. I have to look the part, but if I tried to look like an 18-year-old, I'd be laughed offstage. I tend to go for beautiful fabrics and colors, with long, slimming lines -- not that it helps, haha. But it is absolutely possible to be both "showy" and dignified.

And yet...here's a story to give you a laugh at my expense...

At one club we were playing, I was wearing my usual "artsy" long jacket, no exposed skin, nothing provocative whatsoever. We were on fire that night; I was very pleased with how I'd been playing and the audience was duly appreciative. On break, a strange man came up to me. "I love your playing...It's the boobs that do it."


----------



## Sanny (Oct 22, 2006)

> No offense, but who in the world came up with this dorky idea?
> I know that breed show driving has very little to do with carriage driving, but nonetheless, a lot could be learned from fine carriage turnout. These stupid shiny, strapless, trashy dresses really undermine and detract from the beautiful horses.
> 
> ...and then to see middle-aged women doing this is downright laughable! I can't imagine these women wearing such a get-up at the most formal occasion...partly because such a dress would be completely out of place...so why in the show ring?
> ...


No offense, but who in the world came up with the dorky idea that "formals or prom dresses" are inappropriate for evening driving classes ? oh....wait......it was Susanne.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and you posted this for no particular reason except you wanted to tell the world what you thought. Good for you. Just be prepared that plenty of people that disagree with you will feel entitled to post their opinion. I actually wasn't even going to waste my time posting but I'm feeling feisty today and decided it was time for me to weigh in. I think it was the "Barf-o-bits" that set me off.

I am curious though....what shows are you attending or competing at that you are supposedly seeing this look? We went to 8 or 9 shows this year and all I ever saw in driving classes were pant suits or black pants or long black skirts paired with blazers or vests over slinkies or a pretty blouse and at most a little sparkle here and there with a scattering of rhinestones or sequin trim or a rhinestone clip in the hair. Any dresses that I saw were really pretty plain and simple and nothing I would be embarrassed to wear someplace else.

Nationals is another story but most of the driving classes were in the evening and men were wearing tuxes and/or tails and top hats and women were in (gasp) beautiful gowns or other elaborate formal attire - fancy blazers or sequin jackets, etc. I love all of that so I am quite sure I am one of the "tacky women" you are talking about. If the way I chose to dress makes you barf then either look away or carry a barf bag.

99% of the time these days I am wearing jeans, t-shirts, boots and my hair is in a pony tail and usually has bits of hay or shavings in it. I've also usually got baby spit up, toddler hand prints and food stains on me too so I personally love the chance to have a little fun and dress up and do my hair and make up - even if it is for a horse show. I enjoy coming up with different dressy outfits -sequins and rhinestones included - that "match" our different horses. My daughter loves doing this too so it is something we have fun with together.



> I am often amazed at how 'thin-skinned' some people seem to be; how ready to presume that THEY are being somehow 'picked on'--or how ready to presume that they somehow need to defend nameless others?


I'm not thin-skinned at all and I could care less if someone wants to make fun of me or what I choose to wear. I am, however, one of those that feels the need to defend nameless others. If I were watching a driving class and if I overheard someone nearby snickering about "the fat one out there in the ugly tacky sequin prom dress" I'd have no problem getting in their face and going after them right there on the spot.

Life is too short to sit on the sidelines and just watch the parade go by because you feel you are not perfect or are not sure how to dress. The woman of all ages, shapes and sizes that have the courage to put themselves out there in the midst of it all doing something they love while wearing something of their own choosing that makes them personally feel beautiful (whether someone else likes the style or color or not) deserve a standing ovation. There is nothing more attractive to me than someone - man or woman - being unique and individual and "different" instead of following the crowd, caving in to peer pressure and trying to conform to someone elses ideal. From what I've seen too - from the local level on up to nationals - the person that on that particular day of judging had the best horse and best drive of the class has won whether they were wearing their hair in a bun and a plain black business suit or full sequins, feather boas and floppy hats.

If anyone thinks I'm being overly sensitive or taking this topic personally - maybe I am. I know all about being "judged" for how I look - good or bad - I can handle it - and in the past I've chosen to put myself out there for judgement and opinion on how I look or how I dress. I'm far from perfect but I used to do pageants (people love 'em or hate 'em) and I'm a former Mrs. Minnesota - America and have worn both skimpy bathing suits with 4" heels and eleborate sequin evening gowns on national television (and I personally was being scored - not my horse). I was also a Minnesota Vikings Cheerleader for eight years (again, people love 'em or hate 'em) and I'm pretty sure I wasn't picked for the team because of my sparkling personality. It was all about being judged for my looks and dance ability.

I've been fat too, so I know how it feels when someone points that fact out to me (like I didn't already know - duh) or says something mean like "boy has she let herself go". I've had four kids and gained an average of 70 lbs each pregnancy and I know I'm darn lucky that in spite of the fact that I like to eat the weight comes back off and I can get back into size 6's again and no matter what my age is if I can fit into a "prom dress" that I think is pretty I'm going to wear it and I want a picture of me in it to show my grandkids.



> As a jazz and classical musician, I must dress for a variety of occasions, from formal concerts to wild nightclubs. I'm onstage front and center, and I am judged constantly. I have to look the part, but if I tried to look like an 18-year-old, I'd be laughed offstage. I tend to go for beautiful fabrics and colors, with long, slimming lines -- not that it helps, haha. But it is absolutely possible to be both "showy" and dignified.


Woman who are working hard and training their horses and showing are doing so because they want to be judged for their ability and efforts in that area - the horse and the handling of the horse is being judged not what the handler is choosing to wear so why not just back off and let them wear what THEY want - not what YOU think they should wear. I bet it would hurt your feelings if someone came a club to watch you play and said nothing about your music - just talked about the "ugly fabrics and colors" you chose that you personally thought were "beautiful and slimming". There are also plenty of women in the entertainment industry your age that do "dress like 18 year olds" and I think they look fantastic.

The only times I've seen someone or heard of someone's placing being affected by what they were wearing was when a judge looked inside someones cart and lifted the hem of her dress and saw that they had on scruffy tennis shoes and said something like I guess you don't take this seriously or something like that and said something about marking her down for inappropriate attire. (That is a judge that is known for her own dramatic and unique outfits and hats) The other was someone in a COLOR class that had on jeans was told they didn't place them because of it and someone else was DQ'd in the same COLOR class because of inappropriate footwear and wearing a shirt that didn't have a collar.

I'm done with my little rant so anyone that wants to flame my opinion - go for it.

WAIT....one more thing.....



> This was not intended to put down women of a certain age or body type


yes it was.....in your own words......



> and then to see middle-aged women doing this is downright laughable


----------



## Manyspots (Oct 22, 2006)

This has been a fun thread to read. Of course it is personal preference, but it is interesting to watch what ladies do wear as well as the gentlemen. I have witnessed some beautiful, simple elegant garments worn by the ladies as well as some that you wonder what on earth were they thinking. Being a middle aged grandma I still like to wear some bling-bling at times and at other times more simple, quiet outfits. As for the sleeveless garments not for me, that is for the younger gals. If an older lady can wear something like that though, more power to her.

I think it is fun to wear things often purchased from places like Hobby Horse. My family is amazed though to see me ever in a dress or skirt, as jeans and slacks are my norm. The only time I wear dresses or skirts is for driving classes. My only problem now though is heaven help me if there is a funeral or anything I need to go to, as most of my "good stuff" has glitter, sequins and bling bling for showing.

I do remember when an attractive lady (from Canada) came to Iowa to show, drove a white mini and wore what looked like a short white wedding dress, with a white hat what a beautiful sight to see. This was quite a few years ago and many of us that were at that show still remember how pretty it was.

Prom dresses and prissy not for me, but to each their own. Makes a fun horse show! Lavonne


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2006)

> When was the last time you heard a man at a formal function saying OH MY look at that guy in the tails doesnt he know his belly is to big for that or doesnt he see those tails make his butt look huge?


 You'd be surprised how often I have heard men make statements to that effect, about other men as well as about women.
I'd hope the message "we" send out to women and girls is that everyone should learn to dress in a manner which flatters each of our body types. An evening gown which I--an old lady of medium build--would choose for myself to wear would be quite different from what a slim little 16 year old would wear. Why does formal wear have to mean strapless/sleeveless/low neck line and made of puffy, shiny satin? Of course overweight ladies can and should wear formal gowns if they choose to, but I'd hope they (and everyone, be she young, old, heavy, thin...) would chose something that suits her particular build. I have a friend who is extremely large--not fat, but just big built--and she is a real clothes horse; has dozens of outfits & looks great in all of them. She says herself she shops carefully to avoid getting anything which will make her look like a tent. My daughter has a big butt and small boobs, and she dresses carefully to disguise the former & enhance the latter. She always laughs when people comment on how they wish they were slim and small butted like she is! You can bet she would not be seen in public wearing an outfit that makes her butt look bigger and her boobs look smaller. Women can look every bit as elegant in a high necked, long sleeved dress as they can in a spaghetti strapped, low cut gown--in many many cases they look much more elegant in the high necked long sleeved dress. There are some gaudy outfits out there that actually detract from the horse's performance.

I didn't see this thread as being anything to do with weight, it was simply saying that there are some inappropriate outfits out there--in the opinion of some--it's not even about age (and remember this is from someone that is far from being either young or svelte!!) other than the opinion of the OP & some others is that some older women don't look good when they try to dress like 16 or 18 year olds.


----------



## susanne (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you, Tabitha, for reading what I wrote and understanding what I truly meant.

.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Oct 22, 2006)

Ya know....when people pick out their dresses and other show outfits, they get what THEY like. I doubt they sat around and thought "what will the member of LB think of THIS"...they get what they want. That is the great thing--we get to pick horses we like, tack we like, outfits we like and show where we want. I think sitting here talking about people (whether names are said or not) is just catty and mean and pointless. What someone thinks as hooker-wear may well be seen as classy by someone else. What another person sees as professional and proper may seem dowdy and "old" by yet others. For pete's sake, live and let live! Do what you want, wear what you want and leave everyone else alone as long as they aren't hurting anything!

-Amy


----------



## Lauralee (Oct 22, 2006)

Sanny you are my hero. :aktion033:


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2006)

Lauralee, You would love Sanny in person I think.

Did you go to nationals this year?


----------



## Yaddax3 (Oct 22, 2006)

> The sky at the moment is grey.


Rabbitsfizz:

I was a lurker for many months before I started posting and, I gotta tell ya, the sky often is grey when you weigh in.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2006)

Sanny

i will say publicly.. you are an amazing woman (and for more then just how you look) I am honored to call you my friend.

you are truly beautiful in your amazing dresses at nationals , when you were preganant last year at Nationals ( and I was a total worry wart over you) in your jeans or sweats -bottom line is you are wonderful inside and out!


----------



## Lauralee (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Ash,

I "went" to Nationals this year but I was having gallbladder problems and I only stayed just about an hour! We ended up at the hotel much of the time, stayed one night and went back home.

L.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 22, 2006)

> My only problem now though is heaven help me if there is a funeral or anything I need to go to, as most of my "good stuff" has glitter, sequins and bling bling for showing


Yes yes! :bgrin

Jan


----------



## Amy (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Well, if any of my "horsey" friends care enough about me to come to my funeral, they can wear a little glitter if they like, I would be honored to have them there. (And I love glitter & friends) LOL!!

This has been a funny thread. !


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2006)

I do think everyone looks nice, no matter what the "style" of their dresses. I guess my problem is just requiring such formal wear for an athletic sport....to me it's like asking a soccer player to wear high heels. But I guess that's what is required to show.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 22, 2006)

I think (my opinion only) we would all be thrilled to be driving our horses at the nationals

and if we had to wear a monkey suit as much as we didn't like it we would do it for the chance to compete, this seems to be the style and everyone is just trying to wear what they think the judges want to see.

They are there to show their horses and it is where we all dream to go someday but when that day comes we will probably try to find something the judges expect.

Although I do agree on the sexy aspect for us middleage woman (in most cases) should be left for the teens who pull it off in everyday life and look beautiful.

I at least have learned to leave the sexy stuff behind when I left my early 20's just doesn't feel right anymore (nor would it look any good on me)

Lets just support the lucky people who have fullfilled those dreams and hope we will one day.

Can we not joke at the expense of hurting someone's feelings.

Maybe once i get there they will be wearing those monkey suits so i won't have to wear an evening gown but i will do it if need be

Sorry I'll be quiet now

Lori


----------



## Devon (Oct 22, 2006)

Well If thats what the judges want . Then thats what you'll wear if you want ot make the complete package with your horse its just like that. If you want to show at Nationals And thats what has beenstarted you might as well just suck it up and dress up. It deosnt have to be revealing like some.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2006)

ruffian said:


> I absolutely love the evening dresses and formal look in the driving classes. This is a F O R M A L event!! I certainly agree with the ban on strapless dresses, but I pick what I feel looks good on my 4 PLUS size body (ok, maybe 5 PLUS :bgrin ), and I've been showing for 20 years. It makes me feel good to dress up once in a while for a show. At our last show, there was a Gus Macker basketball tournament going on, and everybody else was in shorts and tank tops, and the horse show people SHONE! Lots of people came over to see why everybody was dressed up! Dana, you looked absolutely beautiful that day at Midland!! And I agree totally with your other comments.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a future as a model, but so what - if I want to show up in a poufy bridemaid dress, I can!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 23, 2006)

Of course you/we are not showing any of those other breeds. Of course those that feel showing a Miniature horse should = looking tacky, that is their choice.




: Me, thank you, I will continue to pretend I'm showing one of those other breeds, and dress to that higher standard.

This thread is the funniest thing!


----------



## willowoodstables (Oct 23, 2006)

ACCK is right..

It as scarred my "traditionalist" eyes to say the least to see bangles, sparkles, taffeta, hoop skirts and long dress gloves etc in the driving ring. SUBTLE is the key word here. AFTER six pm is tradition for the formal wear, and at that tasteful sparkles is nice. Nice black gloves are tasteful. Pants, and nice blouse with an apron are perfect for afternoon, for evening, and a nice blouse that has a little sparkle/sequins at sleeve or color with the pants and apron...just MHO, and trust me, where I come from you'd be pulled out of the cart and rolled in the manure pile if you got it wrong.

Pleasure driving = tasteful business attire with little sparkle after 6pm

Park = FORMAL..this is where the gaudy sparkles can come alive

Kim

Geesh..

Tabitah U crack me up ...sooo true..

and to all others who believe that dressing like the trend...is it not maybe YOU are trying to HIDE your horse with your attire. As a judge, I want to be blinded or taken by the horse, not the god awful colors and frills flying by. And YES we are not MORGANS, HACKNEYS etc,..but seems to me we've been doing it longer, maybe they have some ideas that the MINIATURES can use..oh and we've and not gotten laughed at by others by our dress code. Gee maybe the show jumpers should wear shocking pink in the WEG??? Tradition is there for a reason....

If you really want to stand out...put your harness on right.

Kim

(who's getting quite ticked at the breed slamming here..I'll put my dam*d hackney and his harness, and cart and my clothes up against some of those outfits anyday and go on "queer eye for a straight guy" for judgement..as we know Carson does show hackneys and saddlebreds)

Kim


----------



## go2minis (Oct 23, 2006)

Please do not respond to my posts unless you've taken the time to read and understand what I've written.

Well I copied the above line from your original post...wanted to see who you were...but unfortunatly didnt have a clickable link to a website. I have read and do understand what you have written. Lots of things are quite clear in your writiing....

Looks like you do not even show or breed...no website...do you have credentials to judge...horses or clothes? If so...you should go do so...you are very eloquent in your wording...."dorky" HOW OLD ARE YOU 12 yrs old? Use your words....stop calling people names and making fun of them as in "middle-aged women doing this is downright laughable!" I think your parents should take a good look at addressing your need for manners.

All the comments about "this BREED"...gee anyone notice that the miniature horse isnt a breed yet...neither AMHA or AMHR are breed organizations...they are HEIGHT registries...hello!!!!

I think you need a saucer of milk to go with your jealous whining...or maybe a job so you have something to do besides post caddy remarks about what people wear...so childish, get back in class...the bell has rung!


----------



## willowoodstables (Oct 23, 2006)

go2minis...are you taking to me??

If so, I think you may have missed some of my intent..I was responding to other posts, not yours.

Kim


----------



## go2minis (Oct 23, 2006)

No willowwood...just replying to the original post. I've never posted...just read the forum for good helpful information and I send new people here...but this post made me register and post. It saddens me that in this day and age of people wearing whatever they want and being who they want...that anyone would want to publically be so distasteful as to say the things that some have here.

In time, this person will realize one day...the incredible value of living in a free country where we can wear and do...what we want. Sure many outfits are not what I would choose...but I value the other person's right to choose and if it makes them feel good....I say go for it!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 23, 2006)

nevermind lol


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 23, 2006)

You know, I love bling and also love the classic Victorian look. However, I think the key words here are classy, elegance and style, not tacky or cheap. You can wear bling without looking like a 'hooker'. I dont see one pic posted here that I would consider tacky at all.

I am no longer a size 8 either, and would dress accordingly. I guess I would be perhaps considered going over the hill now too, so would not wear what a slim 18 year old would probably wear and get away with.

I think folks just need to make sure the item(s) they are wearing are tasteful, not tacky.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 23, 2006)

When choosing an outfit to wear for participating in the sport of your choice it is important to select something appropriate to the sport. My sport of choice is driving horses in the AMHR show ring, Pleasure Driving and CDE's. For each separate type of event I choose an outfit that both complements the horse/carriage and the event I am participating in. For each of them the number one prerequisite is safety and then appropriateness of the "costume". My shoes in all cases are sturdy, low heeled, easy to walk in and yet dressy. For CDE's a nice dressy pair of black slacks is the basis of my outfit with an apron over to keep myself clean and a long sleeved shirt or jacket for both looks and safety. For Pleasure driving a skirt with apron and nice jacket and blouse that complement the look of my overall appearance and meet the rules. For both the previous brown gloves and hats. For the AMHR National show ring I wore one of those "tacky" retired bridesmaid dresses - one that had long sleeves showing little or no skin anywhere and of mid calf length, both for safety reasons. All that skin will get badly damaged if you were to have an accident! Would you consider riding a motorcycle half naked? Anything long and flowing that could get caught in a wheel is definitely a bad choice of apparel. One of the stipulations for judging an AMHR class is "appropriateness of attire" and I think a lot of the people in todays show ring should think about that one. But I do think anything that meets the requirements of safety and the rules of their particular sport and that the participant is comfortable in is appropriate wear - to each their own! I like a nice fancy hat for ANY driving I do with good fit and small enough brim it won't get blown off.

I want to add that although I wouldn't normally go driving around in flashy jockey silks and cap I do wear that "costume" for Roadster class.

This has been an interesting topic of discussion. I find it funny that it has drawn so many to comment. :bgrin


----------



## runamuk (Oct 23, 2006)

OK someone asked and after much searching here is a link to one fancy turnout that I was picturing. Mind you these are kids and I think they look fabulous and are probably having the grandest time




:

photo

I must have seen the pics in a magazine as I cannot find them anywhere but I remember it being an article about fancy turnout and there were plenty of old photos....................I actually thought it was a cool class. and the work done to build the cage to hold the dress was amazing.

I am so sorry I some think I was catty etc.....I wasn't Susannes description had me picturing HER in a huge pink dress with hoops and the whole darn idea cracked me up......................anyone here ever watch any comedy? So if you do you have seen the schtick where the hoop dress pops up when sitting down?



:



:



: anyone? it's an old one it even appeared in silent movies................that was the picture susannes description painted in my mind :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Oct 23, 2006)

Yikes Rori, could be the angle of the picture but that looks downright dangerous for that little girl.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, have seen the comedys and I think even Shirley Temple had a hoop skirt episode that would not cooperate.

Fabulous photo and are we sure that all that is attached to the girl or just props around her? I can imagine her trying to walk, move or even carry all that heavy material!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know why I keep coming back to this because it makes me mad as blue blazes. I think everyone here that is slamming how other people dress should maybe take a moment to think how they would feel if the tables were turned around. There have been a lot of PMs and emails flying around and a lot of hurt feelings. I said before and will say it again--wear what YOU want and what YOU like and what YOU think is appropriate and let everyone else decide for themselves as well. Me--I can hardly wait for the day I can drive a snazzy, high stepping horse at nationals and fly around the ring in a glossy show cart wearing a fire engine red evening dress! Why? Because I think it would look and feel fabulous! I have to walk through all of those "awful, gaudy, hookerish" prom dresses and just imagine how it would look in a show cart at nationals. Apparently I am not the only one that feels that way because looking through the pics of the World and National shows I see a lot of the same thing. If ya don't like it--then don't wear it, but give everyone who does like it the respect of being able to have their own choices.

Not everyone likes balding--some do--to each their own.

Not everyone likes clipping--some do--to each their own.

Not everyone likes the elongated bridle paths--some do--to each their own.

I am going back to driving ADS next year and I love the neat hats and aprons but I like a bit more color--so I will wear what I am comfortable with and what I like that fits into the rules. But man I dream of the glitz of nationals too!!

Amy


----------



## spazkat (Oct 23, 2006)

willowoodstables said:


> Pleasure driving = tasteful business attire with little sparkle after 6pm
> 
> Park = FORMAL..this is where the gaudy sparkles can come alive
> 
> ...


hahaha as always, Kim says pretty much what im thinking. much <3 to Kim and tabitha

All in all while I tend to agree that people should wear what they like.... it does NOT mean that it's appropriate for the situation. Like it or not in most cases you are judged on what you wear... NOT as in your figure or lack therof... but as in how you present yourself. Being in the show ring isnt really all that much different attire wise than a job interview. Youre not being judged on your outfit by any means, but your choice of what you wear does say a lot about the type of person you are .

and ... wow @ go2minis. 2 posts and comes right out swinging at Susanne.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 23, 2006)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Yikes Rori, could be the angle of the picture but that looks downright dangerous for that little girl.


There is a special "cage" that the dress is built onto....it is very elaborate and that one is nothing compared to some of the extremes I saw in old photo's. It literally is like the cart is turned into a float :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin but that class is called fancy turnout so the fancier the better



:



:

And hey Spaz



> but as in how you present yourself. Being in the show ring isnt really all that much different attire wise than a job interview. Youre not being judged on your outfit by any means, but your choice of what you wear does say a lot about the type of person you are .


This must be why I HATE detest and despise job interviews



: I like sweats, sweaters, and comfy grubby clothes.......I also like "hippy" dresses, and skirts....on rare occasion I like to dress to the nines in slinky shiney dresses (not lately too plump now) ..........I hate business wear...slacks and jacket to me are show clothes and belong in the showring (not on my body for 8 or more hours while sitting in an office)...and don't even get me started on bra's :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------

